# My puppy's first period...



## verorudy3 (Mar 3, 2007)

My 8-month-old puppy had her first period. Should I be concern about anything that comes with it? Is it normal for her vagina to be swollen? How long does it last? It's been about 5 days.
Thank you very much for your help!
Veronica


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Your dog is in heat. Your biggest responsiblity is to be sure she does not get bred. You need to watch her like a hawk outside, and do not take her for walks around your neighborhood. If she has been bleeding for 5 days, you probably have 2 days of bleeding left BUT you have 10 days of her heat cycle left, I would say 14 days just to be safe. Do NOT allow her near any intact males in that time frame. 

Yes it is normal that her vulva is swollen.

It will be safe to have your dog spayed in 4-6wks, and thats probably the best time to do it. Each heat cycle your dog has the higher chance of having breast cancer she has.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

-nods at previous post-

Hope everything goes well without any unfortunate event.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Your biggest worry is to NOT let her be around ANY unaltered males for the next 21 days or so. You DONT want a puppy to have puppies


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Depending on the breed, she could be in heat for 21-30 days. Keep her isolated from males as instructed and have her scheduled for a spay 30 days after she stops so you won't have to go through this and so you won't take ANY chances of her getting pregnant or getting Pyometria, an infection that could kill her.


----------



## Dogsareme (Mar 1, 2007)

YES, YES and YES to all the above posts.

To absolutly be on the safe side I say don't leave her unattended outside for at least 30 days, and no walks for that time either, though I don't know how much difference not walking will do, dogs can usually smell a female in heat a mile away.

I sure hope you will be getting her spayed when her heat cycle is done. Its the best thing for her, as it prevents some possible future health problems.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Its not a matter of the actually walking that makes a difference. You simply dont want to spread her scent around the neighborhood, and lead all the male dogs right to your house. 

If you have to walk her, do it away from you house, and keep a VERY good eye on your surroundings!


----------

